# Rick beato you tube fountain of knowledge



## ed buller (Oct 1, 2016)

Oh How I love the internet: Such a great resource 

https://www.youtube.com/user/pegzch/videos

good place to start:



e


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2016)

Been enjoying his videos for a while now, highly recommend them too


----------



## mac (Oct 1, 2016)

@ed buller Ha, I watched this vid earlier today! It appeared in my related youtube vids (I think I was watching a CSS walkthrough), so it must be gaining some momentum. Great vid.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow, thanks for the heads up on this guy, great stuff...


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 2, 2016)

I have been following him for a short while and his videos are excellent, moreover he is a very nice man.


----------



## dimtsak (May 4, 2017)

The knowledge that Rick shares in his channel is really a treasure.
I watch his videos every day, always something new to learn.

And things are becoming even better, he started a series of videos called "sounding of", in wich he interviews top mucisians and he is planning to bring a ton of them.


----------



## James Marshall (May 4, 2017)

He's a regular live streamer on YouTube too.


----------



## Replicant (May 4, 2017)

I really enjoy this guy's videos.

He is easily one of the most knowledgeable and coherent YouTubers discussing/teaching music.

That's the trouble with YouTube tutorials about music: there is a lot bad information out there. So guys like Rick Beato are much needed.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 4, 2017)

Love him, his chops and generosity, and loved finding out he was also a Holdsworth fan! Check out his Herrmann videos...


----------



## synthpunk (May 4, 2017)

Synthaxe!



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Love him, his chops and generosity, and loved finding out he was also a Holdsworth fan! Check out his Herrmann videos...


----------



## MarcelM (May 4, 2017)

really alot of very good stuff on his channel. iam a bit ashamed that i cant recognize chords like his 8 year old son


----------



## d.healey (May 4, 2017)

Heroix said:


> iam a bit ashamed that i cant recognize chords like his 8 year old son


Don't be, his skill is very unique


----------



## GP_Hawk (May 4, 2017)

d.healey said:


> Don't be, his skill is very unique


----------



## GP_Hawk (May 4, 2017)

Yes, excellent educator. Been following for a while now. If you're a guitar player definately recommend his book. Hell even if your not, a great resource. And the recent "Sounding off" series is the best!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 4, 2017)

He also offers "The Beato Book" a book in pdf format which you can get directly from him. I got it printed locally.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (May 4, 2017)

Can't trust anyone who composes with only 1 computer monitor


----------



## jononotbono (May 4, 2017)

Strange, I recently just started checking his You Tube channel out. There must be something in the air. So much shared knowledge. He's great!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 4, 2017)

I do like his videos, but with some of them he assumes a high level of music theory knowledge and those of us not quite at that level, can get a bit lost...


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 4, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> He also offers "The Beato Book" a book in pdf format which you can get directly from him. I got it printed locally.


Did you choose those cover images?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 4, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Did you choose those cover images?



Yes those are from Rick. You get an Black and White Book in PDF for which I made a cover.


----------



## Iskra (May 4, 2017)

I've been following his videos for quite some time. Good content, good explanations and a very nice and knowledgeable guy. Wish his channel was a bit more organized in terms of topics, as now, with so many videos, it's starting to get a bit crowded


----------



## jonathanparham (May 4, 2017)

Enjoyed his Mark Isham interview


----------



## AllanH (May 6, 2017)

I've especially enjoyed the videos where he analyzes the style of a particular composer.


----------



## AdamAlake (May 6, 2017)

I really respect his teachings, it is very theory heavy, though, so I only get around to his videos when I am feeling extra analytical.


----------



## GP_Hawk (May 7, 2017)

For me its like a refresher for all the theory stuff that got lost somewhere in the back of my head, and of course neglected to expand on as I concentrated on recording engineering over the last 30+ years 
It would be nice if he could organize the multitude of videos into easy to combine catagories.


----------



## d.healey (May 7, 2017)

GP_Hawk said:


> It would be nice if he could organize the multitude of videos into easy to combine catagories.


He has, welcome to the world of YouTube playlists - https://www.youtube.com/user/pegzch/playlists


----------



## devonmyles (May 7, 2017)

I really like Rick's channel, he also looks likes he is going to burst out
into laughter at any second. 
Top guy.


----------



## GP_Hawk (May 7, 2017)

d.healey said:


> He has, welcome to the world of YouTube playlists - https://www.youtube.com/user/pegzch/playlists


Doh! Playlists...of course. Thx for the wake up call.


----------



## passsacaglia (Sep 14, 2017)

So many great videos! Found this one really good:


Haven't invested in any Verta videos, after seeing Rick maybe I don't need Mikes? Or does he go through such stuff?
also good one with great film music examples:


Think I need to practice the Lydian Mode a little ...


----------



## tack (Sep 14, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> Haven't invested in any Verta videos, after seeing Rick maybe I don't need Mikes? Or does he go through such stuff?


Apples and oranges comparison. Very little overlap in content and style. I've seen all of Rick's stuff and still highly recommend Mike's classes (except for Theory 1, given that you watch Rick's videos).


----------



## passsacaglia (Sep 14, 2017)

tack said:


> Apples and oranges comparison. Very little overlap in content and style. I've seen all of Rick's stuff and still highly recommend Mike's classes (except for Theory 1, given that you watch Rick's videos).


Alright, good to know. Done any of his music theory style classes? So much free stuff out there.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 14, 2017)

While I respect Rick Beato for his broad and deep knowledge, I would always always always prefer a Mike over Rick, and I tell you why: Mike is so much more about what I love in music. Maybe Rick knows every little theory thing shit of the world, but his approach is *very heady* and *he often does tell what he does, but not why and even more important: when*._ And Mike does._


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm pretty low on the theory pole, but he's got a lot to offer for all levels and interests. My brother's done some session work for Rick and really respects him.


----------



## tack (Sep 14, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> Done any of his music theory style classes?


I've watched _all_ of Mike's classes. Theory 1 is easily skipped if you're keeping up with Rick's videos. And The Business is probably also a candidate to skip over if you're not actually in said business. But the others (such as Orchestration 1 and Composition 1) are still well worth the investment even if you have a solid handle on theory. Mike's approach is much more practical: he gives you tools, while Rick gives you a massive spontaneous brain dump, interesting though it may be.

Alexander's comments above are spot on. Rick gets into the weeds so intensely that I find I often catch myself zoning out. He's clearly passionate about what he's describing, but with Mike I've gotten far more inspiration and motivation and a-ha! moments.

It also must be said: as far as rants go, few can best Mike. Rick's Apple rant was just really underwhelming.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 14, 2017)

tack said:


> I've watched _all_ of Mike's classes. Theory 1 is easily skipped if you're keeping up with Rick's videos. And The Business is probably also a candidate to skip over if you're not actually in said business. But the others (such as Orchestration 1 and Composition 1) are still well worth the investment even if you have a solid handle on theory. Mike's approach is much more practical: he gives you tools, while Rick gives you a massive spontaneous brain dump, interesting though it may be.
> 
> Alexander's comments above are spot on. Rick gets into the weeds so intensely that I find I often catch myself zoning out. He's clearly passionate about what he's describing, but with Mike I've gotten far more inspiration and motivation and a-ha! moments.
> 
> It also must be said: as far as rants go, few can best Mike. Rick's Apple rant was just really underwhelming.



I appreciated his apple rant. Was really funny :D


----------



## guydoingmusic (Sep 14, 2017)

I had the chance to work with Rick on a couple of projects several years ago. Great guy! In fact, his kid in those perfect pitch videos was a newborn infant at the time. I remember him telling us all these things he was doing like playing music and doing all these things for the baby. Thought he was nuts. Ha. Guess I was wrong.


----------

